# Aga Khan



## unvme (Dec 30, 2006)

hi, Im new here and I had a few questions. Ive read a few posts and some people are applying to Aga Khan with a bachelors degree. Im planning on applying with SAT I scores, SAT II scores, and my high school diploma. I have reallly good grades and SAT I scores, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to meet the high requirements for the SAT II scores (700/800). I'm studying for the SAT IIs and I hope I'll get a good score but what if I dont? And also, does Aga Khan pick out the highest SAT I scores from each section like they do over here? And does the fact that I got accepted to a somewhat competetive school help my chances of being accepted to AKU?
thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think it matters at all if you got accepted anywhere else, and that's probably a rule of thumb for any college, not just aga Khan.

The bachelors degree also doesn't really weigh in at all. You've got just as good of a chance without one as you do with one.

The SAT II's however are really important. If you're even one point below 700, like 690, they have enough reason without even looking at the rest of your application to reject you. They easily get applicants who are not just at the requirement, but well over it. This doesn't mean you don't have a chance, it's all relative to what each year's applicants bring to the table. Just know that the competition is amongst the most fierce in the world.

They don't pick out the highest SAT I scores from each section. They'll accept your highest overall score.

You should definitely apply, and study like mad for the SAT II's, but you should keep your options open and try applying for some other schools in Pakistan as well. There are lots of other good medical colleges.


----------



## unvme (Dec 30, 2006)

thaanx


----------



## unvme (Dec 30, 2006)

I just remembered. When are the applications available so I can apply?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not so sure about when the applications become available, but I checked the website and they're not up right now. Keep checking back every few weeks though here.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it true Aga Khan students arent as good as their put up to be? I heard they dont really use dead bodies for anatomy even? Also their hospital is private one so where do they get their clinical experience as compared to others? There was a discussion the other day I heard about Dow and King Edward being some of the best and RMC coming in third for clinical training and they even argued that clinically its possible to be even better than western medical schools in that aspect due to number of patients and student real life situation interaction etc.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You're right, their basic sciences are somewhat shorter than other schools because they focus mostly on clinical aspects. Since this is the case, they don't learn every single solitary detail of anatomy and other subjects like other medical colleges in pakistan.

Their clinical experience comes from their hospital just like ours does. Shifa is a private hospital as well but there's never a paucity of patients.

I definitely agree that Eastern clinical practice gives much more experience than western medicine. You can back this up just by looking at the electives traffic. Eastern IMG's go to the US, UK, and europe for their electives because they want to build relationships and further their chances of a residency there because let's face it, they simply want to live there to make more money.

Westerners however, don't go from the US to the UK or vice versa. Instead they come to middle east, or under developed countries because they know that there is more to learn clinically there. How much can you really learn in a modernized country where everything other than cancer and obesity is already cured?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

ah rizzie, im bringing you to my evening wards to show you around =)


----------



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

what 3 SAT II subject tests are required for Aga Khan? 

i read somewhere that Physics, Chemistry, and Biology are required, but other places say that Mathematics may substitute one of the 3. Which is correct?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Required: chem and bio
3rd subject you decide.

*Update: chemistry, biology, and physics are now all required subjects for Aga Khan admission.*


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

when i was applyin at Agha Khan, they told me that they required Chemistry, Bio, and Physics. I told them that my high school does not offer college level physics and if i can replace AP calculus with that. They just simply said No. btw, i applied last year.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Badshah -- I suppose that Aga Khan has changed its 3rd subject requirement now so that you require physics, chemistry, and biology.


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

You are welcome..... So Rehan Bhai, are you still studying medicine? and where are you studying at? have you heard of Gulf Medical?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

badshah said:


> You are welcome..... So Rehan Bhai, are you still studying medicine? and where are you studying at? have you heard of Gulf Medical?


I'm a 4th year student at Shifa Medical in Islamabad.


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

you would wanna wish that you were Pakistani before applyin to a Pak med school....... lol
Good Luck


----------



## ssamsteri (Jan 26, 2007)

*AKU grades*

hi..i'm Sameer, and american high school student..and i was wondering..what kind of grades does AKU like enough for admission processes..such as what gpa they like..and regular grades..and i've taken 8 ap's in two years..does that ACCOUNT for ANYTHING..or not..lol..thanks
sameer


----------



## ssamsteri (Jan 26, 2007)

*AGA khan*

i was born in america but my parents are from pakistan....so i'm a paki


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*AKU Information for 2007*




























* This application information has been taken from the AKU MBBS Brochure for this year, 2007. Keep in mind that the requirements posted are the minimum requirements for Aga Khan University, simply to be eligible for the admissions process, and that competition for this school is about as tough as it gets for medical school.

Here's a link to the application. (PDF)
*


----------



## falikkhwaja (Feb 4, 2007)

i want to ask 1 thing?ive lived and studied in dubai,UAE but am a pakistani passport holder.is there any way i am eligible to pay as a local student or get scholarship(something of this sort)coz the fees for international students is extremely high and i cant afford it.


----------



## The Great (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find the MBBS admission brochure for 2008????


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

dude! u will only get a prospectus for any paki medical college abt 3 months before the admission deadline.......try in feb 2008 for aku....

and oh yeah!

when the time comes u can get one directly from aku......or from some bank they choose........last year it was soneri bank


----------



## yousaf hadi (Sep 23, 2010)

i got in both AKU and KE. where should i go? i am a pakistani


----------

